

Candy Japan: June & July subscriber stats - bemmu
http://bemmu.posterous.com/candy-japan-june-july-subscriber-stats

======
Natsu
I have several people at work addicted to Hi-Chew, but it seems like it's
harder to get Japanese candy in the US lately. The local market seems to be
having issues importing things from what I hear and some of the shelves are
just bare.

I haven't had Puccho grape in about a month.

~~~
jamesteow
Maybe it depends on where you live.

I see Hi-Chew at Walgreens of all places.

~~~
Natsu
Hi-Chew is the one thing they _don't_ run out of, actually.

Puccho grape is the one I really miss. I can get Hi-Chew grape, but it's not
as good as the other flavors of Hi-Chew.

I especially love melon flavored stuff and while I can get Hi-Chew melon, the
Kasugai melon gummies are nowhere to be found, even though they have other
flavors.

